# Bubble Coral is budding?



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

They start out as white spots on the skeleton of my bubble coral, at night they have the some tentacles out like the bubble coral does... I wonder what it is as it doesn't really has the green color as the bubble coral does..


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

funny you say this because my hammer is doing the same thing. In the next few weeks it looks like I'll have another 4-5 branches


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

they are not happy and dying

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

sig said:


> they are not happy and dying


Really? But my Bubble is doing great tho... They only budding when they die?!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Hope, yours will be OK, but mine is gone after this

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't speak for bubble coral..but my hammer and frogspawn all develop a growth on the side and slowly develop tenticles and within a couple weeks, they are miniature versions of the large ones ..hopefully this is the same for you


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

Here are the pictures of my bubble coral:



















sig said:


> Hope, yours will be OK, but mine is gone after this


 hope it will be fine... I guess I should feed it more then.



> I can't speak for bubble coral..but my hammer and frogspawn all develop a growth on the side and slowly develop tenticles and within a couple weeks, they are miniature versions of the large ones ..hopefully this is the same for you


Yea hopefully they will all grow fine..


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

When it sprouts i'll trade you a piece of my hammer if you're interested.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Hell. 
Sorry guys, did not understand what you mean, buy budding. I never what you describe with my corals

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> When it sprouts i'll trade you a piece of my hammer if you're interested.


Sounds great  hopeful it grow big, I turn it so the babies will have more light.


----------

